# how to get rid of lots of ants nests in my lawn



## Ccosisco (Nov 22, 2019)

Just noticed lots of ants nests in my lawn and larvae/eggs at the surface

What is the cheapest and most effective way of getting rid of them? I have just boiled the kettle and poured on the nests, hoping this will burn the little buggars!!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've had good success with granular treatments from hd/lowes. It's pretty inexpensive and effective


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I've had a few small mounds that have gone away quickly with Maxforce Complete granular. It was recommended by others on this forum. I bought an 8 oz supply from Amazon and I only need a sprinkle per mound, which is about 0.05 oz. I don't think I'll ever run out.


----------



## stogie1020 (Sep 10, 2019)

I sprinkled Orthene on the mounds in my yard, and that seemed to work, but the mounds appeared elsewhere soon thereafter. Then I sprayed Bifenthrin all around the areas the ants were frequenting, where they trailed (along my lawn edging) and have not seen them in a few months.


----------

